# What is your favorite kind of stickers/tiles?



## jcuber (Oct 1, 2008)

Just looking for opinions.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 1, 2008)

My favorite stickers are Cubesmih Stickers. Cube4You stickers should be in the poll.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 1, 2008)

Eastsheen stickers, then cubesmith. But I like cubesmith green better.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

CUBESMITH STICKERS!

they're cheap and last long!


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 1, 2008)

Cube4you new stickers and type D stickers (nice color, but I hate the cube itself). Never had cubesmith made an order about 3 weeks ago and it didn't arrive yet...


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 2, 2008)

I've only used Cubesmith stickers, so my opinion is biased. However, they are superior in nearly every regard to Rubik's stickers (the only downside being you have to buy them separate from the cube...)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 2, 2008)

Woo textured tiles!
Lasts FOREVER. The stickers I got from PuzzlePros, which I'm pretty sure are the same as the ones from Cube4You, lasted about 4 days.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

I liked textured tiles for big cubes, but there colors don't stand out as much as ultra-bright stickers.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 2, 2008)

I love rubiks storebought stickers...
A nice excuse to buy new cubes when they peel (I secretly buy storebought stickers and paste them onto my DIYs)


----------



## Littlegupper (Oct 2, 2008)

Cubesmith smooth tiles, I never used textured tiles or sticker from cubesmith but the tiles last long and feel nice


----------



## Garmon (Oct 2, 2008)

I want textured tiles, going to order them some day.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm using smooth cubesmith tiles. I like the fact that they feel like they will last forever. only problem is the orange isn't as bright as the stickers and they're not completely smooth.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 2, 2008)

I really like the "Bright" set of Cubesmith stickers to counter bad lighting conditions. The orange, green and yellow really stand out. Otherwise, I like the long life and feel of textured tiles.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 2, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I really like the "Bright" set of Cubesmith stickers to counter bad lighting conditions. The orange, green and yellow really stand out. Otherwise, I like the long life and feel of textured tiles.



I have that set on my storebought. Really good for recognition, however in really poor light yellow can sometimes look like white.


----------



## KConny (Oct 2, 2008)

Cubesmith bright stickers FTW.


----------



## Ghost2k (Oct 3, 2008)

I Love My Cubesmith stickers. I also like the smooth tiles.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 3, 2008)

Cubesmit Smooth Tiles, for me, is way too smoothe. My fingers "slip and slide" on the tiles and it's hard to have a firm grip on the cube.


----------



## Ghost2k (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I have never tried textured tiles before. I might try them some day though I think I want to stick with stickers for a while.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 3, 2008)

Ghost2k, don't advertise your referral link, please remove it.

I haven't bought tiles yet, but I really want them because I always seem to peel/chip stickers even when my nails are cut :confused:


----------



## CymbalMonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

I like smooth cubesmith tiles. I think I've delegitimized about ten sets of other stickers. I play guitar, so I keep my nails long, and these are the only ones that have lasted for me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2008)

textured(skid-proof) stickers

I have them on my Dian Shang cube(type e)

-They are light
-They feel nice
-They last a long time, do to the skid-proof-ness
-They're cheap(99 cents)

...from c4y


----------



## god_cube (Oct 3, 2008)

..........Rubik's Brand Stickers.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 3, 2008)

i have pvc/vinyl tape.
they feel great and a bit like smooth tiles somehow.
only problem is the need to cut the tape slowly and paste.
however that is way cheaper as i re-sticked mmore than 20 cubes and less than half is used up.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 3, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> textured(skid-proof) stickers
> 
> I have them on my Dian Shang cube(type e)
> 
> ...




they look awful on a black cube though.


----------



## xewgx (Oct 4, 2008)

cube smith textured tiles are so awesome i like them out af all the stickers i tried i got some stickers that i think are east sheen(maybe cube for you) i haven't used but im going to give them to a friend all i ask if he likes them


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 5, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> i have pvc/vinyl tape.
> they feel great and a bit like smooth tiles somehow.
> only problem is the need to cut the tape slowly and paste.
> however that is way cheaper as i re-sticked mmore than 20 cubes and less than half is used up.


What kind of adhesive do you use?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 5, 2008)

It has the adhesive already because it's tape, but are you talking about something like electrical tape?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, yeah, he mentioned that he had to paste the tape on...could be just semantics but it sounded like he was using something else. I was just curious.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 5, 2008)

cubesmith studio replacement set


----------



## SparkZer00 (Oct 20, 2008)

How come custom stickers, or stickers that you made yourself aren't there? 

that's what I use


I think that Richard Meyer's 5x5 stickers are the best ever....


----------



## finalfantasy2012 (Oct 22, 2008)

Cubesmith smooth tiles !


----------

